# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  انيستا: اعتقدت أنني كنت متسللا عند تسجيل هدف الفوز بكأس العالم

## العالي عالي

*


 قال اندريس  انيستا لاعب وسط منتخب اسبانيا بطلة كأس العالم لكرة القدم اول من امس  الثلاثاء إنه اعتقد انه في موقف تسلل عندما وصلته الكرة وسددها ليحرز هدف  فوز فريقه بنهائي البطولة 1-0 على هولندا يوم الأحد الماضي.* 
*وقال انيستا في مؤتمر صحافي "كنت انتظر تمريرة سيسك فابريجاس وأعتقد انه  مررها بصورة رائعة. كان سريعا جدا وفي لحظة كنت وحدي واعتقدت أنني في موقف  تسلل لكني سيطرت عليها جيدا وعندما سددت كنت أعرف انها ستدخل المرمى"*

*وكان هذا الهدف الذي احرزته اسبانيا في الوقت الاضافي هو الوحيد في  المباراة التي شابها التوتر امام هولندا في نهائي كأس العالم التي  استضافتها جنوب افريقيا والتي انتهى وقتها الاصلي بالتعادل بدون اهداف.*

*وردا على سؤال بشأن إحساسه آنذاك قال انيستا "من الصعب شرحه. يمكنني فقط  القول إنني شعرت بسعادة غامرة. كنت سعيدا جدا بالقيام بعملي وإحراز مثل  هذا الهدف المهم"*

*وأضاف "انه أمر لا يقدر بثمن ان تتمكن من إسعاد ملايين الناس ... إسعاد  الناس أمر لا يقدر بمال"*

*وكان موسم انيستا لاعب برشلونة سيئا بعدما مني بلعنة الإصابات.*

*وقال "كان الموسم صعبا. لكن جاء كأس العالم ودخلت المنافسة برغبة وطموح  كبيرين. كنت آمل ان تنتهي الامور على ما يرام رغم الهزيمة في المباراة  الاولى (1-0 امام سويسرا). تعافى الفريق جيدا وانتم تعرفون النهاية"*

----------


## دليلة

لا ياانيستا هدفك صحيح وقدمت احلى هدية لبلدك

وفرحتنا معك 

يسلمو العالي على التميز

----------

